# Missing Thread



## DoxN4cer (Jun 24, 2004)

I noticed that there's a thread missing. What happened?

TK


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2004)

Which thread?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2004)

The missing one, obviously.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2004)

Ahh.  That one.  It may be here, only cloaked.  Where is a Scottish Chief Engineer when you need one?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 24, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> The missing one, obviously.



Hey, that's my line! %-}


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought it was Dan Anderson's line, but it's only 11:40AM out there so he's probably still in bed.

Kaith, I heard on another board that Scotty is retiring. See this post by someone calling himself or herself *Silent Bob*:
http://rustaz.com/bbs/index.php?showtopic=1189

:rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 24, 2004)

Perhaps he was refering to a "moved thread?" Weren't there some threads that started here, but moved to the general forum?

"Who's moving my threads!"
John Gray
The Body Snatcher


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 24, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Perhaps he was refering to a "moved thread?" Weren't there some threads that started here, but moved to the general forum?
> 
> "Who's moving my threads!"
> John Gray
> The Body Snatcher



There was the original Mc Dojo thread that was moved to general


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 25, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I thought it was Dan Anderson's line, but it's only 11:40AM out there so he's probably still in bed.
> :rofl:



I wish.  I'm here at the school by 7:30 AM for my summer camp.

Bleary Eyed Dan

PS - Which reminds me, you ever going to cough up the jack for the books you haven't bought yet?  Awfully behind in your reading.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2004)

When I move a thread.. I leave a redirect.. so I'm innocent... so there


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 25, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> When I move a thread.. I leave a redirect.. so I'm innocent... so there



Tessie, my sweet,

Looking at your avatar and the rumors I've spread, you're going to have a hard time convincing anyone you're innocent.

Dan's evil twin brother, Dan


----------



## Taimishu (Jun 25, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> When I move a thread.. I leave a redirect.. so I'm innocent... so there


Now Tess whos going to believe that.  :uhyeah: 

David


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2004)

Well Dan's evil twin brother, Dan,   I will *attest* to the innocent factor.. Honest.. and and and.. *trips over tongue* as I melt into a puddle.. Innocent til proven otherwise..~!!

Whatcha mean you ..you..rumor monger you


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2004)

Taimishu said:
			
		

> Now Tess whos going to believe that.  :uhyeah:
> 
> David




Ahems.. Now David.. I'm living in my own widdle world of delusion.. Don't be trying to burst my bubble


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Which reminds me, you ever going to cough up the jack for the books you haven't bought yet? Awfully behind in your reading.


Actually, I was just thinking about this last night, but I hate having to use PayPal so I was thinking I'd wait until I ran into you again. I still need Mano y Mano (Is there an English edition? My Spanish is weak.) and Trankada.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 25, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Well Dan's evil twin brother, Dan,   I will *attest* to the innocent factor.. Honest.. and and and.. *trips over tongue* as I melt into a puddle.. Innocent til proven otherwise..~!!
> 
> Whatcha mean you ..you..rumor monger you



Just funnin', darlin', just funnin'.

Dan's evil twin brother, Dan


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2004)

*grins brightly*  I know you're funnin'  Dan's evil brother Dan 

*looks up at topic.. ok.. no real Hijacking done.. since this is a nonexistant thread to begin with eh 

~Innocent Tess


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 25, 2004)

You should just move this thread around to different forums, and REALLY piss everyone off.
 :uhyeah: 

Yours,

The Leprechan


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2004)

M'ere you Leprechaun.. how bout I move you around *snorts*


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 25, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> M'ere you Leprechaun.. how bout I move you around *snorts*



Ohh Yea, Baby!

signed,

Dirk Diggler


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 25, 2004)

hmm.... Now its even appearing on Milk Cartons....


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 25, 2004)

Very nice, Kaith.  Bored?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 25, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> hmm.... Now its even appearing on Milk Cartons....



Wow...that's familiar. I might know where a few milk cartoon things might be...

Gary Condit


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 25, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Very nice, Kaith.  Bored?


 No, actually swamped.  I'm playing hookey at the moment.  Please don't tell my boss...I'd hate to have to yell at myself again.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 25, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> No, actually swamped. I'm playing hookey at the moment. Please don't tell my boss...I'd hate to have to yell at myself again.


That ought to confuse the secretary!

"Kaith, get back to work!"

"But this is my work."

"All right, then, keep it up."

"I've been working really hard, when am I up for wage review?"

Kaith fiddles around in pocket, produces wallet.

"Now's not the time for this stuff!"

"Come on, give me some cheddar, wet my beak a little."

Kaith wrestling with self over wallet, secretary enters, turns and leaves immediately.

Secretary to self- "You should take a vacation."

"I know, things are getting peculiar..."


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 25, 2004)

Nice Signature Flatlander.   :ultracool


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 25, 2004)

Thank you.  I'll counter with "I'm multitasking right now...."


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 25, 2004)

Careful:  When you pull at one missing thread, they all start to unravel...

Best, 

Steve


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2004)

Glad my outfit has no stray threads


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2004)

*Pokes Arni* just cuz 


*still on the lookout for that missing thread~!!!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *Pokes Arni* just cuz


 
Why poke me? I'm innocent, I tell ya!


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jun 26, 2004)

This has all been so entertaining... Spreading the Art II, the revenge... where is it now?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 26, 2004)

Ahhh.. That thread.. it appears Loki created it in the General Forum 

Missing Thread FOUND  


*Calls off the APB~!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2004)

APB called off.  Production run of generic milk cartons halted for now.  Supermans cape sent out for dry cleaning.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2004)

In all seriousness, when reporting a problem, the more descriptive you can be, the faster we can investigate and attempt resolution.

I checked the moderator logs and that thread was not moved by us.  IF! is was originally here and is now there, something else has happened.  If it's supposed to be here, let us know and we will be happy to move it.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jun 26, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Ahhh.. That thread.. it appears Loki created it in the General Forum
> 
> Missing Thread FOUND
> 
> ...



Ah, Loki, that trickster...


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> Ah, Loki, that trickster...



It wasn't Loki's fault, Thor moved it!!! :boing2:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 26, 2004)

*sends Kaith my wind-torn cape to be mended.. *wipes brow and meanders around looking for some mischief to create errrr ....

~Innocent Me


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Supermans cape sent out for dry cleaning.


Monica really gets around, doesn't she?


----------

